# Ending Mileage for taxes?



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

I use one of my cars only for Flex delivery.

If i understand the tax code correctly, we don't get paid to drive from home to the hub and from the hub back home.

Since we can go home once we are done, what legally would be our ending mileage for the day?

There are basically four-ish scenarios

You take a package back to the hub or drive past it. I assume you just use the hub mileage 
You end up on the non home side of the hub. I was assuming you head home, and reduce the distance to the hub from your ending mileage. 
You end up on the home side of the hub. I have been using home as my ending mileage, as going back to the hub would be more miles anyways.
what I am not sure about is when you finish 90ish degrees from the hub, What mileage would you use then? one could extrapolate the other angles from this answer, I expect.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

When your drop off your last package your mileage is over. Easiest way to remember


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

That kind of sucks. I mostly get sent 15-20 miles the wrong way. That adds up fast. Guess I would swing back to the hub in those cases.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Nvts said:


> That kind of sucks. I mostly get sent 15-20 miles the wrong way. That adds up fast. Guess I would swing back to the hub in those cases.


Technically, the minute you drop your last package, your mileage stops. If you are closer to home, you just have a shorter commute. If you are farther and the WH is in between, there is no way for the IRS to determine whether or not you finished at the WH. I just use the WH commute. Usually if I am "at a 90" I just eat the actual as it is only a few miles difference.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nvts, you've already invested way more concern into this than the IRS ever will. You're not going to get hammered over 15 or 20 miles per day one way or the other, assuming you're doing everything else correctly.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I turn on my Uber/Lyft app to and from the wh. All mileage counts. Simple.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Personally, I drive for Flex, Uber, and several food deliveries so there are a lot of variables on my miles driven each time I work.

For Flex, some days I drive 70 miles for a block. Other days I drive 20. It all depends on the route. If you expect IRS to audit you for putting down few extra miles, I really don't know what to tell you. People like Warren Buffet do not pay taxes while people that work for app gigs making shit hourlies pay taxes. If you think that's fair, be as accurate as possible on when to start and end your miles. But this is just my opinion, if you keep a daily log on miles, you should be fine. Wouldn't you think the IRS would be going for the bigger fish? Once again, this is just my opinion. If you are the type that drives 35 at 35 speed limit, just disregard my post.

Another note, I read somewhere starting this year, it will no longer be 54 cents per mile. They dropped 0.5 cents to 53.5 cents per mile. Car maintenence and gas is going up but the deduction amount gets lower. This makes perfect sense...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> gas is going up


Oh?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

apparently u can also recreate your mileage log if, for example, u lose your notebook (or...let's say....if u were doing it all wrong the whole time), by starting over and recording your work mileage for, say, the next few weeks, and then re-create the whole year from that 

so my personal belief is that they arent realistically expecting super accurate logs


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> starting this year, it will no longer be 54 cents per mile. They dropped 0.5 cents to 53.5 cents per mile. Car maintenence and gas is going up but the deduction amount gets lower. This makes perfect sense...


Most cars take nowhere near 54 cents a mile to fuel and maintain. The Irs deduction is pretty generous.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Most cars take nowhere near 54 cents a mile to fuel and maintain. The Irs deduction is pretty generous.


Not all miles are equivalent. 100 flex miles is more like 200 uber miles to your car. Also I guarantee you get less than 20 miles per gallon on most of your flex routes.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

22.5 in an SUV, according to the computer. And Flex driving isn't much different from Ubering around the city in traffic.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Not all miles are equivalent. 100 flex miles is more like 200 uber miles to your car. Also I guarantee you get less than 20 miles per gallon on most of your flex routes.


No idea about 'within' the routes, but I usually hover around 26-27 in general, and don't use my car much for 'personal' stuff (so the highway driving to and from certainly raises the overall average).

And the mileage deduction is likely in part to how cheap gas was much of last year, as well as just general specifics of new lines of cars. There's a huge factor of things involved. And note that in 2015 it was 57 cents compared to the 54 cents last year, a much bigger difference than the 0.5 cents between last and this year.



jester121 said:


> 22.5 in an SUV, according to the computer. And Flex driving isn't much different from Ubering around the city in traffic.


Most flex routes are away from major streets, which cuts down HUGELY on the idle times (waiting at stop lights or turning into/from the busy streets). Obviously some have them (especially when there's apartments and/or businesses) but still. With rideshare you're almost always going to be going onto major roads for a good chunk.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't drive during traffic. And if you want to get technical, shut your car off instead of idling during traffic or in red lights.


----------

